# GM forum: Updated rules/guidelines - UPDATED AUGUST 2020



## MikeH (Apr 9, 2013)

*Posting in the Golf Monthly forum implies acceptance of the rules and guidelines as outlined below - post updated August 2020*

*General principles of the Golf Monthly forum*

Be polite, respect peoples's opinions
Criticise ideas, not users
It is your responsibility to know the rules and boundaries for acceptable behavior
Do not post public criticism or complaints about the Moderators on the Forum (see below for further information on how to make a complaint)
Golf Monthly is a magazine and website for all golfers - not just 'better players' and we seek to encourage all golfers no matter what their playing ability. Posts that in the opinion of the moderartors or administrators set out to belittle, ridicule or antagonise a forum member because of their playing ability will not be tolerated.

*The following is not acceptable on the Golf Monthly forum*

Posts that contain any sexist, racist, homophobic or sectarian content
Posts or PMs that are abusive to another forum member
Posts that contain swearing. This includes the use of asterisked out swear words
Posts that include flaming or trolling (i.e. deliberately picking fights with other members)
Posts that are spam - i.e. posts or messages that are purely posted in a bid to trying to promote or sell services or products
Forumers may not delete any threads without the prior approval of a moderator or adminstrator
Deliberately posting off-topic messages in the incorrect sub-forum
*Infractions*
Deliberately breaking rules and/or ignoring guidelines may result in infractions being issued to users. Infractions carry points and the accumulation of points may result in a temporary or even permanent ban from the forum. Any user with a current infraction against their name will not be eligible for any forum opportunities. The points system is outlined below. In exceptional circumstances, Golf Monthly staff may decide to issue an immediate temporary or permanent ban. If you receive an infraction (or a ban) you will also receive an email or PM outlining why you have been issued with the infraction (ban).

Forum Etiquette 2 Points, Expires 28 days
Such as Continually posting non-golf topics outside of the Out of Bounds area or trying to sell goods outside the for sale section and turning members for sale threads into discussions.
Trolling/Flaming - 3 Points, Expires 45 days
Deliberately picking fights with other members or starting threads/making posts with the intention of causing unrest or ill-feeling.
Commercial Activity - 3 Points, Expires 45 days
Using The Forum to promote your business or the business of a friend/associate, without prior permission from Golf Monthly.
Inappropriate Language (swearing) - 3 Points, Expires 45 days
This one is quite self-explanatory and the most commonly broken of the GM rules.
Insulted Other Member(s) - 3 Points, Expires 90 days
This can be a direct insult against 1 individual member or a general blanket insult, which is directed towards a group of members.
Posting public criticism of moderators/moderator decisions - 3 Points, Expires 90 days
Self-explanatory
Breach T&Cs 4 Points, Expires 60 days
Another self-explanatory rule, this was in the Terms and Conditions when you first joined The Forum
Multiple ID/Accounts - 4 Points, Expires 60 days
Another self Explanatory one
Defamation - 6 Points, Expires 90
Any intentional false communication, either written or spoken, that harms a person's reputation; decreases the respect, regard, or confidence in which a person is held; or induces disparaging, hostile, or disagreeable opinions or feelings against a person.
Unacceptable Conduct/Behavior - 6 Points, expires 90 days
This infraction covers many areas, from the posting of explicit photos to starting threads with the sole purpose to start an argument (known as Flaming). It also includes the posting of any sexist, racist, homophobic or sectarian content
Ignoring Previous Advice - 8 Points, Expires 180 days
If you have had a previous warning, infraction or been advised of how to follow the rules, then proceed to ignore that advice then this is the infraction that will be issued. It is the most severe infraction as it is deemed that you have had things explained and therefore have no excuses.
Bans
The method by which a member becomes banned via infractions happens automatically through the forum software. Once a member reaches a certain number of points they become banned for a specific time period. However, once a member receives 5 career infractions they become banned for 1 week. (Edited 2/7/2014)

Points/bans

10 Points = 1 week ban
15 Points = 2 week ban
20 Points = 3 week ban
5 'career' Infractions Total = 1 week ban. (edited 5/5/14)

Example
Member A swears in a post and receives a 3-point infraction that will run for 45 days, He/she also received a PM from a moderator explaining why he has been infracted.
If he repeats the offence, he/she will receive an infraction for ignoring previous advice, This carries 8 points and would trigger a 7-day ban, As he has accumulated 10 points or more.
As the 8-point infraction lasts 12 months, any further infractions during this time would trigger further bans.

In extreme circumstances it may be necessary to consider a permanent ban, this action is taken with reference to Golf Monthly staff. The only exception is in the case of a user who it is believed has joined the forum just for the purposes of spamming the Forum - they can be banned immediately.

*Moderators*
Moderators are appointed by Golf Monthly. They are unpaid volunteers and abide by the Moderator Guidelines set down by Golf Monthly.

To ensure the forum rules and guidelines are adhered to by forum members and that the 'reputation of the forum' (see below) is not compromised
To move posts to the correct sub-forum if they have been posted incorrectly
If necessary, to lock or remove a post/thread if in the moderators' opinion it is unsuitable for any of the forums listed on the GM site
To issue infractions if rules and guidelines are broken
To alert GM staff to any issues that they feel they do not have the authority to deal with
A lot of issues the moderators have to deal with are a case of judgment. Golf Monthly asks them to act on the side of caution so even if you think what you have posted is OK it doesn't mean they will. Moderators don't get it right every time but they like everyone on here are human so prone to mistakes. If they make one it's done in good faith.

*Posting public criticism about the Moderators on the Forum is expressly prohibited. If you have an issue with the actions of one or more moderators email Golf Monthly editor Mike Harris  michael.harris@futurenet.com with your grievance*

*Forum Reputation*
The website and its forum is operated by Golf Monthly, a Future brand. It does not reflect well on Golf Monthly and Future if either potential new forumers who are considering joining in, or commercial partners who advertise/are considering advertising view the forum and see threads and posts that include breaches of forum rules and/or guidelines. Members of the forum often benefit from exclusive opportunities for equipment testing and to attend events. These opportunities will only be offered to Golf Monthly (and on to users) if it is felt that the forum is a respectable community of golfers. Anything that changes that perception will damage the 'Forum Reputation' and as such will be treated extremely seriously.


----------

